# September voting-photo of the month!



## pixmedic (Oct 2, 2013)

Matthewo- Dragonflys in flight



JosephCarter- mushroom season
View attachment 56965

pascalriben- Goldola in venice


pixelrabbit- by the light of the moon


SCraig- at the zoo


sm4him-zen rise


TheK-Street Photography
View attachment 56971

Tiller- 27 million


weepete- best shot evah


----------



## Derrel (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow--some very nice photos. This month's vote was agonizingly difficult for me.


----------



## Snyder462 (Oct 3, 2013)

your not kidding there is some serious skill and beautiful art on this page


----------



## cbarnard7 (Oct 3, 2013)

I can't choose! Some are technically better than others, while some make more of an impact on me- 

"Eeny, meeny, miny, moe"..


----------



## ffarl (Oct 3, 2013)

All very nice, but one speaks to me out of the group...


----------



## manicmike (Oct 7, 2013)

Great shots by everyone. But one of them had an emotional connection, which put it on top for me.


----------



## Gayla25 (Nov 30, 2013)

I think your suggestion would be helpful for me. I will let you know if this works for me Thanks and keep posting such a informative blogs.


----------

